# Wie Mac OS X in VirtualBox unter Windows installieren?



## Phame (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine virtuelle Maschine haben mit Mac OS X. Ich benutze VirtualBox 3.1.4. Ich habe die Snow Leopard.dmg schon in eine .iso umgewandelt. Jedoch wenn ich eine neue Virtuelle Maschine erstellen will und ich die .iso einbinde sagt er mir beim virtuellen Bootvorgang: "ERROR! No bootable Medium found!".

Wie bekomme ich Mac OS X unter Windows 7 in einer Virtuellen Maschine zum laufen?

MfG Phame


----------



## midnight (13. Februar 2010)

Du kriegst OSX nicht so ohne weiteres zum laufen, dafür musst du andere Geschütze auffahren. Allerdings sind diese Mittel illegal, dazu wird dir also hier nicht geholfen.

so far


----------



## Phame (13. Februar 2010)

Na gut dann möchste ich das nicht machen. Dennoch danke.

Kann geclosed werden.


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, gibt es keine legale Methode ein Apple-Betriebssystem auf einem Windowsrechner zum Laufen zu bekommen.

CLOSED


----------

